

Ask HN: How do you secure your rails server? - jkaykin


======
brandoncordell
Which rails stack are you running?

Apache/Passenger? Unicorn?

------
mbaukes
what part of the server?

app stack, os, config, or code?

~~~
shail
Well I guess he means everything. If one thing is not, then its no safe, ain'
it?

